# NMR's Precious Tessa



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Right now my house is quiet for the first time in about four hours. This afternoon Sweetness and I met Mary Palmer at the pet expo and precious little Tessa is my first foster! She's the darling little three-legged pup on NMRs website.

The girls had "words" for a bit but settled right in and the biggest challenge tonight seemed to be who got which position on my lap! I'm very excited about this and so happy to be able to help. I'll post pics of the little darling tomorrow.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations! I hope the girls :wub: :wub: become great friends! :hugging:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Yay!! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bless your heart!! Tessa is an absolute angel. :wub: 

She will certainly fit right in. Her "lack of leg" will not slow her down. 

Thank you so much for opening your home, and heart, to a little one in need. :rockon: 

I can't wait for pictures!!! :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

For those who can't wait for tomorrow, here's Tessa's pic, and profile:

*HER PROFILE:

<div align='left'>LOCATED IN RACINE, WISCONSIN: Tessa is a 1**½** year old female. She has been spayed and is current on all of her shots. Tessa is a Maltese /Shih Tzu Mix we believe. She weighs about 7**½*<span style="color:#000000">*<span style="font-family:Arial"> pounds of bounding energy. She will win anyone over with those huge sweet eyes. Tessa was picked up as a stray, limping in the cold. When no one claimed her at the shelter she was transferred to Maltese Rescue needing veterinary care. While we suspected she had a broken leg we were surprised to find that the leg could not be repaired. Tessa had to have her rear leg removed. Now, here she is just a few weeks since her surgery and she is running like the wind. She does not know she only has three legs. Shhhh, don't anyone tell her. She is a also a snuggle bug. But she is so full of energy, that a home with active people with enough energy to keep up is necessary. Please call Mary for more information about Tessa. 262-633-9371*
</span></span><div align='left'><span style="color:#000000"> <div align='left'><span style="font-family:Helvetica Arial sans-serif">*NOW OUR SWEET LITTLE TESSA:*<div align='left'> </span> <div align='left'>[attachment=50320:Tessa_3_2_09.jpg]</span>


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Bless you and THANK YOU! :wub: 
I think you're WONDERFUL! 
Enjoy the whole foster experience; I hope it is a positive one for you and your family (and Tessa!).


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

What a cutiepie :wub: . I'm so happy for her & you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a beautiful girl Tessa is!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You can tell that girl has personality PLUS!! She sure hasn't let her horrible past affect her has she? Wow....wish we could all be like that. Bless you for fostering her. I hope your first foster experience is far beyond what you even dared hope it will be. :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Tessa is a doll baby. Here's hoping this is a good experience, it's just so rewarding to see them blossom.


----------

